# Thomas and Thomas Horizon 14-16WT AGAIN!!!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I relisted this not long ago as a combo with a Nautilus Atlantic, but if anyone wants a top of the line bluewater fly rod. This is a steal. Still has the T&T aluminum tube and is in great shape. $250.00!!!

This is the last generation of Horizon, not the new one. This rod sold for $900.00 MSRP


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Are you at the store now?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, but the rod is not. Its at home


----------

